# FE Exam Prep Material



## tedtqv (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the following review material for sale. I have a lot because I was out of school for a long time before taking the test. I passed using all of it but depending on how long you’ve been out you will find some of it redundant. There’s a lot of good stuff.

If you email me at [email protected] I will send you a list with pictures. Of the items below.

1.	TestMasters Prep Manual, Class Problems w/ Solutions and Workshop Problems w/ Solutions (both my detailed solutions and the class solutions), Mock Exams. These are not bootleg copies. These are from my class. I worked hundreds of problems and have the detailed solutions. The first time I worked them I did not skip any steps and as I re-worked them I tried to do it as if I was taking the test.

FEES from TestMasters is $495 for each the review course and workshops or $990

I will sell for $450.00

FE Flash cards that I made to study for the test when I was somewhere that I could not work problems or study from books (they are very good)

Free when you buy the TestMasters stuff

2.	12 DVD disk set of the Fundamentals of Engineering Video Review (PPI)

Fundamentals of Engineering DVD Review (FE DVD)

12 DVDs with over 20 hours of instruction focus on key concepts needed to solve problems on the FE exam. [More]

Price: $379.95

I will sell for $250.00

3. 1001 Solved Engineering Fundamental Problems (Lindeburg - 3rd edition)

1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems, 3rd ed.

Buy new: $37.50

I will sell for $25.00

4.	FE/EIT Sample Examinations (1st edition). The Picture is different but it is a very similar book. Does not have biology questions though.

FE/EIT Sample Examinations, 2nd Edition by Michael R. Lindeburg PE (Paperback - Aug 1, 2006)

Buy new: $41.25

I will sell for $25.00

5.	Kaplan Fundamentals of Engineering Exam Prep Book by Donald G. Newnan (17th edition). I have the 17th edition. Did not by the 18th because it was basically the same but more expensive.

Fundamentals of Engineering FE/ EIT Exam Preparation, 18th Edition

Books / Self Study $57.95

I will sell for $35.00

6.	Kaplan FE Civil Engineering Discipline Specific review for the afternoon exam by Donald G. Newnan (3rd edition). I have the 3rd edition. Did not by the 4th because it was basically the same but more expensive.

Civil Engineering FE/EIT Exam Preparation, 4th Edition

Books / Self Study $36.95

I will sell for $20.00

7.	FE Rapid Preparation for General Fundamental of Engineering Exam (Lindeburg - 2nd edition w/ Biology section)

FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd ed. by Michael R. Lindeburg PE (Paperback - Jun 13, 2006)

Buy new: $66.25

I will sell for $40.00

 

8.	FE Civil Engineering Discipline Specific review for the afternoon exam by Lindeburg. I have the 1st edition. Did not by the 2nd because it was basically the same but more expensive.

Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam by Robert Kim MSCE PE and Michael R. Lindeburg PE (Paperback - Aug 15, 2006)

Buy new: $66.00 $53.46

I will sell for $35.00

9.	REA’s Problem Solver's for Mechanics – Statics &amp; Dynamics problems

Mechanics: Statics &amp; Dynamics Problem Solver (Problem Solvers) by The Staff of REA (Paperback - Mar 5, 1980)

Buy new: $30.95 $22.59

I will sell for $10.00

 

10.	Schaum’s 3,000 Solved Electical Circuits Problems

3,000 Solved Problems in Electrical Circuits - Paperback (Jan 1, 1988) by Syed Nasar

Buy new: $24.95 $16.47

I will sell for $8.00


----------



## jharris (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the FE/EIT sample examinations manual the same as the sample exams at the end of the Lindeburg review manual?


----------



## tedtqv (Jul 17, 2009)

jharris said:


> Is the FE/EIT sample examinations manual the same as the sample exams at the end of the Lindeburg review manual?


No, they are different. The book has 2 complete 180 question test (AM &amp; PM General).


----------



## jharris (Jul 17, 2009)

Might be interested in the Lindeburg FE Sample Exams. What forms of payment are you willing to accept?


----------



## tedtqv (Jul 20, 2009)

jharris said:


> Might be interested in the Lindeburg FE Sample Exams. What forms of payment are you willing to accept?


paypal is the easiest.


----------



## jharris (Jul 20, 2009)

tedtqv said:


> paypal is the easiest.


If I transfer money to Paypal from my account it will take a few days, so I'm putting my dibs in for the FE Sample Examinations (Lindeburg). I will PM you with my name and address.


----------



## tedtqv (Jul 21, 2009)

jharris said:


> If I transfer money to Paypal from my account it will take a few days, so I'm putting my dibs in for the FE Sample Examinations (Lindeburg). I will PM you with my name and address.


Great, send me your email address and I will take care of the rest. thanks.


----------

